# Benibachi Crimson Bee Ball



## ProjectCode619 (Oct 29, 2011)

Anyone tried these before for their shrimp tanks. Anything really special about them other than their price is over the roof compared to other balls?


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Not to hijack, but are any of the mineral balls really worth it? If you're using active soil, a gh booster, etc?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

PuddlesAqua said:


> Not to hijack, but are any of the mineral balls really worth it? If you're using active soil, a gh booster, etc?


+1. 

Anybody seen any noticeable difference? Been thinking of getting one recently.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I use the azoo ones, I have noticed a increase in survivability with crystals and oebt. Other than adding those, nothing in my routine changed much.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Neat. I'll have to give them a go if they increased your survivability.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Shrimp balls offer a lot of other minerals in trace number. Whereas usual GH booster only provide calcium, potassium, and magnesium.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Is there a difference between the mineral balls and mineral rocks? And is there a preferred brand?


----------



## maxsunny (Jan 8, 2011)

I used over 4 years now . Those ball will leak over 30 kind of vitamins and minerals ( slowly ). And again , it can use for over 2 years . Note : remove algae around surface ( if has )for best perform . That's all I know


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I've noticed my shrimp like to hang out on them and they raise the tds a little. I bought the ebiken ones because they are the cheapest and they last for 2 years. 
Supreme red neo male chillin on one.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I use the azoo ones, they look nice in the tank. Can't tell any difference other than peace of mind. Plus I bought it in my trip to Taiwan, much more affordable there.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Aquatic Magic has mineral rocks by Shirakura for $6.50. Are they good ones to use?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

PuddlesAqua said:


> Aquatic Magic has mineral rocks by Shirakura for $6.50. Are they good ones to use?


This isn't the place to do vendor reviews, so I'll say it for everybody who will, then nobody needs to after. 

That particular seller is based outside of the North American continent and illegally ships plants to the US, many times killing the plant. Buying from that particular seller is something you will have to risk if you want to do it. 

That whole purchase would be a no-go in my opinion.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok, noted. On a related note, 35.99 for benibachi crimson balls is steep for me. And I can't find Azoo brand mineral rocks online. Is there a lower priced alternative that is a good mineral rock supplement for TBS and CRS?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

PuddlesAqua said:


> Ok, noted. On a related note, 35.99 for benibachi crimson balls is steep for me. And I can't find Azoo brand mineral rocks online. Is there a lower priced alternative that is a good mineral rock supplement for TBS and CRS?


Eh I don't think mineral rocks are at all necessary so you could probably pass on them. They are expensive :x 

A pack of azoo balls are like 12 something on amazon


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

These balls are something that "wouldn't hurt if you have" in your tank. I use Ebiken Shou, affordable price.


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Agreed on shou, they were like $10 from one of the sponsors, southern oak aquatics.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

PuddlesAqua said:


> Ok, noted. On a related note, 35.99 for benibachi crimson balls is steep for me. And I can't find Azoo brand mineral rocks online. Is there a lower priced alternative that is a good mineral rock supplement for TBS and CRS?



I don't think Azoo has mineral balls, they have bioballs though which I use in my tanks. The babies seem to like them and hang out on them other than that, can't tell a difference since I've had them in the tank from the get go.


----------



## ProjectCode619 (Oct 29, 2011)

Actually,

After carefully thinking about the cost of these mineral balls the price is around the same. Shou is $15 + $5 shipping = $20 for 5 balls. Beni is about $41 shipped for 10 balls.

The difference is $0.10 per ball for price. And what it contains is like comparing Coke to Pepsi. How to choose?

Azoo Bioballs is a bacteria ball similar to ADA Bacter Ball. Hard to compare it mineral balls.


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

PuddlesAqua said:


> Aquatic Magic has mineral rocks by Shirakura for $6.50. Are they good ones to use?


If that is aquatic magic on AB look at their feedback!!


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah I a avoided them and went with a tpt member.

Edit: So the bacteria ball just does... what? It says to replace every two weeks, just means you go through a lot of bio balls. It claims to release beneficial bacteria and help reduce ammonia/nitrite/nitrate. Is there any point if you have established filters?


----------

